# **Roll'n Lowrider Videos**



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=381952] Info/Order (623)-298-8818[/b]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

bring me one to the picnic. check your pm's


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 11 2005, 09:46 AM~4382901
> *bring me one to the picnic. check your pm's
> *


No Problem !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

5XL -10XL are a little more!! call for prices


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

when you buy both !!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

vol 2 is tight!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

OK SEND ME A COUPLE, CHARGE'EM TO CHALIO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

do you have a link to buy them online


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

waiting to get my shipment :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

he as an ad on ebay right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 11 2005, 09:43 AM~4382892
> *[attachmentid=381952] Info/Order (623)-298-8818*
> [/b]



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, KEEP IT UP......

SERJ


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

do u ship c.o.d through ups.i'd like a shirt and video


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

The shirts are good quality and DVD's are da bomb!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 11 2005, 08:18 PM~4386210
> *The shirts are good quality and DVD's are da bomb!! :thumbsup:
> *



ROLL'N AND RIDERS WILL BE KICKIN IT ON NEW YEARS  - GREAT DVD BRO!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

got mine and seen it......nice vid homie







call me when u can so we can work those details out


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

vol. 1 & 2 nothin but the best. good lokin out dog. :thumbsup: 
p.s. happy birthday!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Dec 11 2005, 05:34 PM~4384689
> *do you have a link to buy them online
> *


Yes you can go to E-Bay.com in search put Roll'n or Roll'n T-Shirt And in Categories put DVDs & Movies ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 11 2005, 08:52 PM~4386036
> *do u ship c.o.d through ups.i'd like a shirt and video
> *


No but you can order on E-BAY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 11 2005, 08:33 PM~4385886
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, KEEP IT UP......
> 
> SERJ
> *


Thank You! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 11 2005, 05:44 PM~4384741
> *waiting to get my shipment :cheesy:
> *


Sup Nim you should be getting your shipment no later than Wednesday!! They were sent out last week !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 11 2005, 09:39 PM~4386365
> *got mine and seen it......nice vid homie
> call me when u can so we can work those details out
> *


Thank You! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 11 2005, 09:33 PM~4386324
> *ROLL'N AND RIDERS WILL BE KICKIN IT ON NEW YEARS  - GREAT DVD BRO!!!
> *


Yes Sir !! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CANT WAIT FOR VOL.3 
WILL IT BE OUT BEFORE NEW YEARS??????????......"_JOTO"_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 07:28 AM~4387857
> *CANT WAIT FOR VOL.3
> WILL IT BE OUT BEFORE NEW YEARS??????????......"JOTO"
> *


No Culo Release date no set yet !! :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 12 2005, 08:36 AM~4387879
> *No Culo Release date no set yet !! :dunno:
> *



WELL IT BETTER BE _"JOTO"_



EY...When was your birthday?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 07:44 AM~4387909
> *WELL IT BETTER BE "JOTO"
> EY...When was your birthday?
> *


A long time from now !! Why you gone by me a roll'n shirt for my B-Day ?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

the t-shirts are bad as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 12 2005, 07:50 AM~4387930
> *the t-shirts are bad as fuck :thumbsup:
> *


Thank You !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 12 2005, 09:23 AM~4387847
> *Sup Nim you should be getting your shipment no later than Wednesday!! They were sent out last week !! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 12 2005, 08:49 AM~4387928
> *A long time from now !! Why you gone by me a roll'n shirt for my B-Day ?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



YEAH I'LL BUY YOU A HOODY IF YOU BUY ME ONE............


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 07:57 AM~4387959
> *YEAH I'LL BUY YOU A HOODY IF YOU BUY ME ONE............
> *


HaHaHaHa :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERES A SNEEK PEEK..........
[attachmentid=383170]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP "_JOTO"_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Here is another one !! :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 12 2005, 09:16 AM~4387832
> *No but you can order on E-BAY ! :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

where my shirt puto! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ROLL'N IS A DRUNK MUNKY :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

The shirts are cool and good quality. 


Just remember that we spell it:

PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 12 2005, 11:18 AM~4388861
> *where my shirt puto! :biggrin:
> *


Your Shirt will be here Friday !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 11 2005, 05:51 PM~4384782
> *he as an ad on ebay right now!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

anyone in the chi hit me up I'll have these as well


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bad ass video, everyone should get one or two, all of them!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 12 2005, 01:01 PM~4389617
> *Your Shirt will be here Friday !!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


about time :cheesy: ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 02:55 PM~4390341
> *Bad ass video, everyone should get one or two, all of them!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thank You !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 11:23 AM~4388896
> *ROLL'N IS A DRUNK MUNKY :biggrin:
> *


Man you Stupid!! :barf: :banghead: :around:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 12 2005, 07:50 AM~4387930
> *the t-shirts are bad as fuck :thumbsup:
> *


\


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 12 2005, 10:01 AM~4388409
> *thanx homie
> *


No Problem! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 11 2005, 02:35 PM~4384080
> *OK SEND ME A COUPLE, CHARGE'EM TO CHALIO :biggrin:
> *


Chalio said he is Broke !! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ROLL'N WATS GOING DOWN ARE YOU COMING FOR THE FIRST OR WHAT?CAN I STILL GET A SHIRT EVEN THOUG I DONT HAVE MY CAR? :thumbsup: I SEEN THE NEW VIDEO LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 12 2005, 07:32 PM~4392110
> *ROLL'N WATS GOING DOWN ARE YOU COMING FOR THE FIRST OR WHAT?CAN I STILL GET A SHIRT EVEN THOUG I DONT HAVE MY CAR? :thumbsup: I SEEN THE NEW VIDEO LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.
> *


Yes Sir I ordered you shirt yesterday! I can Bring it when I come Down or i can send it to you?! I will be down there for the new year! Thank you im glad you like it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 13 2005, 11:18 AM~4395796
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hey rollin' what did 357 order from you???


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 11:59 AM~4396061
> *hey rollin' what did 357 order from you???
> *


3 Shirts 1-Med 1-2XL and 1- 3XL all black 1 Girl and 2 Guys Shirts !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

oh you did it now giving away x-mas present secrets :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 11 2005, 06:44 PM~4384741
> *waiting to get my shipment :cheesy:
> *


hey nim let me know when you get your shipment


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

a are they dvd R....all region??? i do buy if its done rigth


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2005, 06:27 PM~4399598
> *a are  they  dvd R....all region??? i do buy if its  done rigth
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2005, 06:27 PM~4399598
> *a are  they  dvd R....all region??? i do buy if its  done rigth
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 14 2005, 07:17 AM~4402573
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DON'T LIE FOOL I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE........................


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

just watching the video again last night.... never gets old... !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*but who is the guy trying to gauge how high the cars are hitting, by using his hand???? *

  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 02:31 PM~4405385
> *just watching the video again last night.... never gets old... !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> but who is the guy trying to gauge how high the cars are hitting, by using his hand????
> ...


 :roflmao: thats CHALIO!...LOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 14 2005, 02:33 PM~4405397
> *:roflmao: thats CHALIO!...LOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and some guy named MIKEY???? i heard..... something like that..... hahahahaha


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt for a bad ass dvd. hey bro i talked to her & she wants one of the girls shirts. i have the black one bring a gray one for me on sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 14 2005, 04:42 PM~4406264
> *ttt for a bad ass dvd. hey bro i talked to her & she wants one of the girls shirts. i have the black one bring a gray one for me on sunday. :thumbsup:
> *


Yes Sir!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I must say this is a very good video I thinks its up there with the rest I just got mine in to day and order 10 more for the homies.Thanks homie keep up the good work.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 13 2005, 08:25 PM~4399583
> *hey nim let me know when you get your shipment
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 14 2005, 10:25 PM~4408640
> *I must say this is a very good video I thinks its up there with the rest I just got mine in to day and order 10 more for the homies.Thanks homie keep up the good work.
> *


Thank You!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant wait 4 #3


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 15 2005, 09:25 AM~4410413
> *cant wait 4 #3
> *


Yeah me to!! But I dont have a release date yet !! Soon !! :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP _ROLAND_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 04:44 PM~4412958
> *WUTTUP ROLAND
> *


Hahahahaha... that's faked up.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 03:44 PM~4412958
> *WUTTUP ROLAND
> *


Man You Stupid! Culo!! :buttkick:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:dunno: where can i get a copy at?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 15 2005, 07:02 PM~4414508
> *:dunno: where can i get a copy at?
> *


You Can order them off ebay or through me !!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 15 2005, 07:14 PM~4414594
> *You Can order them off ebay or through me !!
> *


you can now get them thru me...(sshhh)they are bootleg...








:roflmao: (joke) :biggrin: ....great vid,love it..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 15 2005, 07:23 PM~4414679
> *you can now get them thru me...(sshhh)they are bootleg...
> :roflmao: (joke) :biggrin: ....great vid,love it..
> *


HaHaHaHa Culo!!Thank You! Big Ray---> :buttkick: <---Roll'n :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 15 2005, 08:14 PM~4414594
> *You Can order them off ebay or through me !!
> *



Why would he want to go through ebay if he could just meet you on the weekend?

I dunno I just thought I would ask... lol. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 07:36 PM~4414806
> *Why would he want to go through ebay if he could just meet you on the weekend?
> 
> I dunno I just thought I would ask... lol.  :biggrin:
> *


Man ! Cause i didnt realize that he was in Arizona! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 16 2005, 12:31 PM~4418888
> *Man ! Cause i didnt realize that he was in Arizona!  :thumbsup:
> *



_"MAN U STUPID I TOLD YOU TO LEAVE THAT BALL AT HOME"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 15 2005, 08:02 PM~4414508
> *:dunno: where can i get a copy at?
> *



HIT ME UP I GOT A COUPLE OF ONES MADE UP EVEN WITH THE COVER
BUT DONT TELL WWWRRROOOOOWIN BOUT THIS


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 01:25 PM~4419631
> *HIT ME UP I GOT A COUPLE OF ONES MADE UP EVEN WITH THE COVER
> BUT DONT TELL WWWRRROOOOOWIN BOUT THIS
> *


Man im gone whip yo ASS !! Puto !! :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SUCK A DICK-UP TILL YOU HICK-UP


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 04:02 PM~4420667
> *SUCK A DICK-UP TILL YOU HICK-UP
> *


Thats yo ass mr. postman!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man my ride messed up and have no way to get to the post office so until I get a ride I can't get that out to you homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 19 2005, 01:06 PM~4437033
> *man my ride messed up and have no way to get to the post office so until I get a ride I can't get that out to you homie
> *


Understandable! you got my number call me or pm me and let me know homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sup roll'n? whens vol. 3 coming out. all the hops thats been going down & the grudge matches that shit should be the best one yet & its mostly exclusives. plus my shits on it! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 19 2005, 09:28 PM~4440203
> *CANT WAIT!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 20 2005, 09:13 AM~4442787
> *waddup richard cranium
> *


U BE FUKN WITH WROOOOWWIN TOO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahaha!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHERES ROLLANDO?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 19 2005, 05:24 PM~4439010
> *sup roll'n? whens vol. 3 coming out. all the hops thats been going down & the grudge matches that shit should be the best one yet & its mostly exclusives. plus my shits on it! :biggrin:
> *


Man vol.3 is a sure winner !! I just havent set the release date yet!! When I do you will be one of the first to know!! Cool?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 20 2005, 11:28 AM~4443911
> *Man vol.3 is a sure winner !! I just havent set the release date yet!! When I do you will be one of the first to know!! Cool?
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 20 2005, 01:08 PM~4444533
> *cool :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

It was a very good video, except for I was only on it for about 5 seconds  Good coverage though.... Keep it up Jamal! ! !


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WROOOOWIN WROOOWIN WROOOWIN....................
KEEP THE VIDEOS WROOOWIN..

WE NEED MORE SNEEK PEEKS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Dec 21 2005, 07:10 PM~4455615
> *It was a very good video, except for I was only on it for about 5 seconds  Good coverage though.... Keep it up Jamal! ! !
> *


Thank You!! Glad you like it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 22 2005, 08:07 AM~4458351
> *WROOOOWIN WROOOWIN WROOOWIN....................
> KEEP THE VIDEOS WROOOWIN..
> 
> ...


Ill have a sneek peek after the first of the year!! :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## draggin67 (Sep 13, 2005)

i bought one off ebay. got it 2 days later!! very quick shipping and a bad ass vid. i'm gonna be buying more most def.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draggin67_@Dec 22 2005, 07:22 PM~4463047
> *i bought one off ebay. got it 2 days later!! very quick shipping and a bad ass vid. i'm gonna be buying more most def.
> *


Thank You!!! Glad you like the video!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

c u soon homeboy


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Video of my 69 Impala homie Styln scrp'n in Dallas Texas... :0   :biggrin: 

http://www.vgpinc.com/videos/homiestylinhq/homiestylin.mpg


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 26 2005, 12:16 PM~4485443
> *c u soon homeboy
> *


Yes Sir!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 27 2005, 11:39 AM~4491667
> *
> *


*LET THE TOPIC GO,,,,,,,,,,,,* :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 27 2005, 02:00 PM~4493089
> *LET THE TOPIC GO,,,,,,,,,,,,  :biggrin:
> *


keep the topic going!!!!!!!! uh-oh! another video. no clown cars. local people.clean rides. lets shut it down. :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 27 2005, 03:47 PM~4493565
> *keep the topic going!!!!!!!! uh-oh! another video. no clown cars. local people.clean rides. lets shut it down. :twak:
> *



:0 :biggrin: 

Hahahahaha...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 27 2005, 02:00 PM~4493089
> *LET THE TOPIC GO,,,,,,,,,,,,  :biggrin:
> *


Why?


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 27 2005, 06:49 PM~4495659
> *Why?
> *


*IT DIED ABOUT A WEEK AGO* :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 27 2005, 06:51 PM~4495682
> *IT DIED ABOUT A WEEK AGO  :0
> *


Really? Cause im still selling videos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 27 2005, 06:53 PM~4495697
> *Really? Cause im still selling videos!! :thumbsup:
> *


YEA ROOSTER N HIS LADY TOLD ME LAST NIGHT WHEN I SEEN THEM,,,,,,,, 

WE ALL BELIEVE YOU


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 27 2005, 06:59 PM~4495731
> *YEA ROOSTER N HIS LADY TOLD ME LAST NIGHT WHEN I SEEN THEM,,,,,,,,
> 
> WE ALL BELIEVE YOU
> *


Man ! You should just do your thing and ill do mine !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

NO PROBLEM


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 27 2005, 08:01 PM~4495746
> * NO PROBLEM
> *



Why you hating truucha? There's enough money in this world for everybody. When you start getting greedy that's when you lose sight of vision, or might you be scared of a little comp?

By the way Jamal I need one of those roll'n stickers for the regal. PM me maybe we could meet up or call me.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

you know if thruucha had'nt said something then i woulda been worried. but since he did maybe roll'ns doin it right. thruucha youll always sell your dvds. if you keep filming what people want you have nothing to trip about.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 27 2005, 08:37 PM~4495920
> *you know if thruucha had'nt said something then i woulda been worried. but since he did maybe roll'ns doin it right. thruucha youll always sell your dvds. if you keep filming what people want you have nothing to trip about.
> *



Seriously bro.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Watched the vid Jamal and it was good, it was put together very well. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn man I just dropped it off to you and you've already watched it ? That is cool man im glad you liked it !!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 28 2005, 07:18 AM~4498225
> *Damn man I just dropped it off to you and you've already watched it ? That is cool man im glad you liked it !!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THINK HOGG'S ARE THE BEST
I SAY LET THEM TALK CHIT ITS I THINK ITS FUNNY. ITS 
LIKE US WITH CARS SAME SHIT DIFFERENT THINGS TO CLOWN 
ABOUT NEWAYS I BUY ALL FOUR WHEN NEW RELEASES ARE OUT:
TRUUCHAS
HOGGS
ROLL'N
STREET STARZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 28 2005, 12:59 PM~4499831
> *I THINK HOGG'S ARE THE BEST
> I SAY LET THEM TALK CHIT ITS LIKE US WITH OUR
> CARS SAME SHIT DIFFERENT THINGS TO CLOWN ABOUT
> ...


opinions are like assholes, lol. Sup trouble?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 28 2005, 01:06 PM~4499896
> *opinions are like assholes, lol. Sup trouble?
> *



WUTTUP ASSHOLE....LOL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ASSSSSSSHOOOOOOOOOOOOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 28 2005, 01:07 PM~4499905
> *WUTTUP ASSHOLE....LOL
> *



So what's the price on the door? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 28 2005, 11:59 AM~4499831
> *I THINK do your thing!!*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Truucha, Young Hogg, Cali Swangin, Rider Chronicles, Street Starz, and anyone else makin lowrider videos, do your thing!!


hey dont forget about me :biggrin: or should I make a hoppin dvd to be with you guys??? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

am glad there is so many dvd's commin out reppin all over the U.S. to me if i cant be there to catch it and someone else is more props.. keep representin your area. and show people what they got. thats what this is all about...

serj


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 28 2005, 02:20 PM~4500390
> *Man! Trouble sup?  I don't think Truucha is talking shit, I think he was just voicing his opinion and I am open to all opinions, Good or Bad.  They all make me better at what I do!!  Truucha, Young Hogg, Cali Swangin, Rider Chronicles, Street Starz, and anyone else makin lowrider videos, do your thing!!
> *



HA-HA I HOPE HE WAS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 28 2005, 02:34 PM~4500867
> *HA-HA I HOPE HE WAS
> *


Man there is no win with you joto!!!


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey homie I got my 9 videos.I got you in LA you never told me where everyone is staying at so now I am going to chance it I didn't reserve any rooms I got four peeps with me


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 29 2005, 02:15 PM~4508142
> *hey homie I got my 9 videos.I got you in LA you never told me where everyone is staying at so now I am going to chance it I didn't reserve any rooms I got four peeps with me
> *


9 videos i sent 10 ! And I told Jen todd's sister to pm you and let you know where we were staying cause she said she talks to you !


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hmmm I will check again and I didn't get any pms so where is everyone staying at I need to know I don't want to stay solo you know homie thats cool on the videos I will double check it it has to be in the peanuts somewhere.so let me know homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 29 2005, 02:23 PM~4508213
> *hmmm I will check again and I didn't get any pms so where is everyone staying at I need to know I don't want to stay solo you know homie thats cool on the videos I will double check it it has to be in the peanuts somewhere.so let me know homie
> *


Man no questions i will two way you tonight from todd shop !! around 7:30p.m your time! cool?  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

A-ha!!! found everybody!!! So this is where everybody has been lately!!!
Jamal, keep up the good work on your vids.
Keep AZ Roll'n :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2005, 04:32 PM~4509191
> *A-ha!!! found everybody!!! So this is where everybody has been lately!!!
> Jamal, keep up the good work on your vids.
> Keep AZ Roll'n :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank You!! I Will!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I see you standin there MR. Billboard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man! Majestics C.C did it real big for the new year the show was great, And the hop was even better all of them Pics will be up today !! THANK YOU MAJESTICS C.C!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=408954] [attachmentid=408955] [attachmentid=408956] [attachmentid=408957]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD SHIT BRO!~!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 04:49 PM~4542057
> *GOOD SHIT BRO!~!!
> *


Thank Man!! did you get good footage?  :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I see you made it home *ROLL *apostrophe *N* !!! 
I was worried for a minute after your exit... with yer swerrvin ass !! 
*CANT WAIT TO SEE VOLUME 3 *
p/s whats up with all tha hating on your vids?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 09:30 AM~4545908
> *I see you made it home ROLL apostrophe N !!!
> I was worried for a minute after your exit... with yer swerrvin ass !!
> CANT WAIT TO SEE VOLUME 3
> ...



People are just scared of a lil comp. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 4 2006, 07:19 AM~4545854
> *Thank Man!! did you get good footage?    :thumbsup:
> *



fo sho-

check my post under rides got some great footage

even got Hogg squackin at you  lol

im comin to your town next :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

thinkin of ordering on from ebay..does it have my caddy in it from last year's Majestics picnic in pheonix?? :biggrin: how long does it take to ship..


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

JAMAL,THIS DVD IS OFF DA CHAIN MANG. KEEP DOIN' YO THANG


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 4 2006, 02:25 PM~4547936
> *thinkin of ordering on from ebay..does it have my caddy in it from last year's Majestics picnic in pheonix?? :biggrin: how long does it take to ship..
> *


No sir its in vol.1!! The shipping i ship the day you Order if not to late! by the next day for sure!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 4 2006, 02:44 PM~4548089
> *JAMAL,THIS DVD IS OFF DA CHAIN MANG.  KEEP DOIN' YO THANG
> *


Thank You !! Glad you like it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 08:30 AM~4545908
> *I see you made it home ROLL apostrophe N !!!
> I was worried for a minute after your exit... with yer swerrvin ass !!
> CANT WAIT TO SEE VOLUME 3
> ...


Bubbz you know I dont know!! I would like to know why!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 4 2006, 03:44 PM~4548089
> *JAMAL,THIS DVD IS OFF DA CHAIN MANG.  KEEP DOIN' YO THANG
> *


What vol you talkin about??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 5 2006, 07:48 AM~4552511
> *What vol you talkin about??
> *



Vol. 2. :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Just orderd mine off ebay :biggrin: how do I get Vol 1


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 5 2006, 11:16 AM~4553503
> *Just orderd mine off ebay :biggrin:  how do I get Vol 1
> *


PM roll'n.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 5 2006, 10:16 AM~4553503
> *Just orderd mine off ebay :biggrin:  how do I get Vol 1
> *


I can send that one to you or you can get them through (602)-249-2886 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD STUFF


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 5 2006, 03:06 PM~4555155
> *I can send that one to you or you can get them through (602)-249-2886 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 6 2006, 06:15 AM~4559412
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 03:37 PM~4555782
> *GOOD STUFF
> *


Thanx!! :thumbsup:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 9 2006, 07:33 AM~4577906
> *TTT
> *



TTT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

this topic sucks and died.....HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA
TRUUCHA WAS RIGHT


wtf....TTT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE SHIRT HOMIE!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 6 2006, 03:00 PM~4562456
> *Thanx!! :thumbsup:
> *


 hey homie! thanks for the bbq.....but I did'nt get a t-shirt or a vid :angry:will be down in az next week see you there!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 9 2006, 01:37 PM~4579654
> *hey homie! thanks for the bbq.....but I did'nt get a t-shirt or a vid :angry:will be down in az next week see you there!
> *


it was cool meeting you guys and glad you made it home safe,see you next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 12:21 PM~4579236
> *this topic sucks and died.....HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA
> TRUUCHA WAS RIGHT
> wtf....TTT
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 9 2006, 03:00 PM~4579772
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 9 2006, 01:37 PM~4579654
> *hey homie! thanks for the bbq.....but I did'nt get a t-shirt or a vid :angry:will be down in az next week see you there!
> *


Man I ordered your shirt yesterday XXL! And the vid I thought you got it? Glad you liked the food! Ill be cooking ribs and Carne THIS WEEKEND!! I Got you covered!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 9 2006, 02:00 PM~4579772
> *
> *


THANKS BUBBZ!!! Trouble Is a GRANDE CULO!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WERE THE PICS AT? FOOLIO!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 10 2006, 08:13 AM~4584971
> *THANKS BUBBZ!!! Trouble Is a GRANDE CULO!!!!
> *




_
"and you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnn!"_

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 10 2006, 08:12 AM~4584962
> *Ill be cooking ribs and Carne THIS WEEKEND!! I Got you covered!!
> *





i dont think so..... YOU KNOW ADAM LOVES TO GRILL....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 10 2006, 09:13 AM~4584971
> *THANKS BUBBZ!!! Trouble Is a GRANDE CULO!!!!
> *



_"JOTO_" WERE THE PICS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Foreal slacking like a mofo, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 10 2006, 10:23 AM~4585662
> *"JOTO" WERE THE PICS
> *


Man I am Working on it!! Computer Be customized!!! Soon!!! CULO!!! uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 10 2006, 12:30 PM~4586160
> *Man I am Working on it!! Computer Be customized!!! Soon!!! CULO!!! uffin:
> *



Obviously not hard enough, lol. :biggrin: 

C'mon Jamal you're slaking brotha, lol. Send the pics to me and I'll put them all up.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2006, 11:48 AM~4586273
> *Obviously not hard enough, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> C'mon Jamal you're slaking brotha, lol. Send the pics to me and I'll put them all up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Quick....somebody give this topic some resesitation................ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 11 2006, 12:12 PM~4594293
> *Quick....somebody give this topic some resesitation................ :biggrin:
> *


No shit!!!!
Anybody got pics of the hop on Sunday??


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 12:15 PM~4594314
> *No shit!!!!
> Anybody got pics of the hop on Sunday??
> *


No Pics My Computer is in the shop! Trying to make better videos! So im doing upgrades! sorry about that! Pics in about a week!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

it's all good... we ALL will patiently wait... 

good things come to those who wait... ya know....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:11 PM~4595571
> *it's all good... we ALL will patiently wait...
> 
> good things come to those who wait... ya know....
> *


Thanx for understanding!! :biggrin: The pic will be badd ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 08:58 AM~4601647
> *TTT
> *


Thanx!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

dont let it d i e ! :angel: :burn: :around:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 12:14 PM~4602869
> *dont let it  d      i        e        ! :angel:  :burn:  :around:
> *






hahahahahahahahaha.... now thats funny


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BANG,BANG,BANG...ALL NIGHT LONG


THIS TOPIC IS DONE.....WHERES TRUUCHAS AT I KNOW 
THERES PICS IN THERE

HE IS HATING I TOLD HIM I WOULD POST THEM AND HES LIKE "NAH NAH..MAN"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OH YEAH....TTT....HA-HA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 02:32 PM~4603880
> *OH YEAH....TTT....HA-HA
> *




i love my vol. # 2 !!! THANKS J.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP AZ!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 12 2006, 09:46 PM~4607520
> *WHAT UP AZ!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what it duuuuuuu rider!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 04:12 PM~4604203
> *i love my vol. # 2 !!! THANKS J.
> *



CAUSE IM ALL UP IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 10:08 AM~4610541
> *CAUSE IM ALL UP IN THERE :biggrin:
> *



*no, thats the only reason why i asked for a refund :0 *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 11:09 AM~4610544
> *no, thats the only reason why i asked for a refund  :0
> *



LET IT GO ALREADY...._BYE BYE TOPIC_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

we should have a ROLL apostrophe N party... like tmrw night...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 10:17 AM~4610598
> *we should have a ROLL apostrophe N party... like tmrw night...
> *


Does that sound like fun or what ? Im in !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 03:12 PM~4604203
> *i love my vol. # 2 !!! THANKS J.
> *


*Not a Problem!* Are you ready for vol.3?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 14 2006, 08:26 AM~4617529
> *Not a Problem! Are you ready for vol.3?
> *



THIS TIME I WANT A SHIRT AND A VIDEO THE COMPLETE PACKAGE WITH A DISCOUNT PRICE. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 14 2006, 09:17 AM~4617747
> *THIS TIME I WANT A SHIRT AND A VIDEO THE COMPLETE PACKAGE WITH A DISCOUNT PRICE. :biggrin:
> *


Man no problem you let me know what color and what size ?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

damn, thats service... :thumbsup: 


CAN'T WAIT FOR VOLUME 3.... !! !! !!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 10:50 AM~4632658
> *damn, thats service...  :thumbsup:
> CAN'T WAIT FOR VOLUME 3.... !! !! !!
> *


Thanx!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

W
I
D


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 02:32 PM~4641745
> *W
> I
> D
> *


What It Do?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

want
it 
deep?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2006, 10:38 AM~4649089
> *want
> it
> deep?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2006, 10:38 AM~4649089
> *want
> it
> deep?
> *


LMAO!! Only TROUBLE would think of that!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 18 2006, 11:56 AM~4649645
> *LMAO!!  Only TROUBLE would think of that!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



hence the name _TROUBLE_>>>. hahahahha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2006, 10:38 AM~4649089
> *want
> it
> deep?
> *


Your a CULO!!!Shorty  :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_no he's a JOTO_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 08:38 AM~4656917
> *no he's a JOTO
> *


That he is!! :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

we do need some sneak peaks... any pictures???? how's vol 3 coming along... ?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 02:08 PM~4659249
> *we do need some sneak peaks... any pictures????  how's vol 3 coming along... ?
> *


TONIGHT ITS ON!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 19 2006, 04:19 PM~4659754
> *TONIGHT ITS ON!!! :thumbsup:
> *



YEAH!............... _HE WANTS IT DEEP IN HIS CULO CAUSE HES A JOTO!_
NE1 WANNA GIVE IT TO HIM


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 03:22 PM~4659776
> *YEAH!............... HE WANTS IT DEEP IN HIS CULO!
> NE1 WANNA GIVE IT TO HIM
> *


Man! IT IS OFFICAL YOU GAY!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OTAY.....JOTO


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

UMMM, I need a copy of #2.
Anything going on tonite??????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

OH yeah, I forgot the shout out===BUY THIS DVD!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 20 2006, 01:17 AM~4663508
> *UMMM, I need a copy of #2.
> Anything going on tonite??????
> *


Man! where ever the hop is ill have them with me!! Call me to find out where!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sure thing!!!! Pick up on the 808#, that'll be me!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 20 2006, 08:17 AM~4664585
> *sure thing!!!! Pick up on the 808#, that'll be me!
> *


Alright Homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Yeah and Fuck Trouble!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 20 2006, 08:49 AM~4664803
> *Oh Yeah and Fuck Trouble!!
> *


HEY!!! NO NEED FOR THAT... NOW, I KNOW HE CAN BE A BIT INSENSITIVE TO THE NEEDS AND FEELINGS OF OTHERS... BUT KILL HIM WITH KINDNESS.... 
WE ALL KNOW *DEEP DOWN INSIDE*... 
HE LOVES YOU AND LOVES ROLL apostrophe N's videos.. who doesn't!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 09:54 AM~4664847
> *HEY!!! NO NEED FOR THAT... NOW, I KNOW HE CAN BE A BIT INSENSITIVE TO THE NEEDS AND FEELINGS OF OTHERS... BUT KILL HIM WITH KINDNESS....
> WE ALL KNOW DEEP DOWN INSIDE...
> HE LOVES YOU AND LOVES ROLL apostrophe N's videos.. who doesn't!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


_AWWWWH,
I LOVE YOU MAAAN!_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 08:58 AM~4664863
> *AWWWWH,
> I LOVE YOU MAAAN!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WRRRROOOOOWWWWIN I WILL TRY TO GET YOU SOME OF THIS FOOTAGE
FROM HERMANS CADDY AND SOME OTHER STUFF THAT WENT ON AROUND THIS 
TIME ITS NEVER BEEN PUT ON ANY VIDEOS...PLUS I THOUGHT YOU TOPIC 
NEEDED SOME KIND OF PICS.........
[attachmentid=430761]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's one!
[attachmentid=430765]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ONE MORE FOR THE HECK OF IT
[attachmentid=430766]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 20 2006, 10:15 AM~4664979
> *OH pics!
> *



YEAH I KNOW THIS TOPIC NEEDED A PICK ME UPPER :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 08:18 AM~4665002
> *YAEH I KNOW THIS TOPIC NEEDED A PICK ME UPPER :0
> *


Yeah we'll just have to take over this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTT TOPIC............THIS IS WORSE THAN AZ SIDE
BLAH....BLAH...BLAH


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 12:35 PM~4666828
> *WUTT TOPIC............THIS IS WORSE THAN AZ SIDE
> BLAH....BLAH...BLAH
> *



_your mom goes to college_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 08:54 AM~4664847
> *HEY!!! NO NEED FOR THAT... NOW, I KNOW HE CAN BE A BIT INSENSITIVE TO THE NEEDS AND FEELINGS OF OTHERS... BUT KILL HIM WITH KINDNESS....
> WE ALL KNOW DEEP DOWN INSIDE...
> HE LOVES YOU AND LOVES ROLL apostrophe N's videos.. who doesn't!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Man! I am J/P with trouble!! And he say things that cant be put on the net!! Whats up with you? how is it going? :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_WUTT IT DO FOOL_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 20 2006, 01:28 PM~4667311
> *Man! I am J/P with trouble!! And he say things that cant be put on the net!! Whats up with you? how is it going? :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i was having a really bad day..
but now that i'm watching my *ROLL apostrophe N *video... all my cares have been swept away....... !!!! GREAT VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 01:17 PM~4694671
> *i was having a really bad day..
> but now that i'm watching my ROLL apostrophe N video... all my cares have been swept away....... !!!! GREAT VIDEO!!!!!
> *


Good Glad Im able to make your day!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

need more PICS!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 24 2006, 05:45 PM~4696647
> *:0
> *




WOW!!! look @ Knighstalker come thru with the pictures........ 
those AZ cars are really getting off! 
if these pics are anything like the next *ROLL apostrophe N* video, i wont be able to stop watching it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank You all for the pics!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 25 2006, 12:16 PM~4701828
> *TOOOHHOOOHOOO.....BAD NONE OF THEM ARE FROM YOUR VIDEOS..... :0 </span>*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 08:13 AM~4700706
> *WOW!!! look @ Knighstalker come thru with the pictures........
> those AZ cars are really getting off!
> if these pics are anything like the next ROLL apostrophe N video, i wont be able to stop watching it!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 They're off my camcorder... back when it worked...


hey roll'n... i got a couple you can borrow? let me know...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HELL YAAAA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 07:43 AM~4708203
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What up ROLL'N??? We're going out this weekend....you comin with or what?? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2006, 08:29 AM~4708434
> *What up ROLL'N???  We're going out this weekend....you comin with or what?? :biggrin:
> *


Yes! Hey can you get the bike club together this weekend?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 26 2006, 08:31 AM~4708441
> *Yes! Hey can you get the bike club together this weekend?
> *


Yes I can. :biggrin: And dont start clownin either. Hey call me when you get a sec....got to talk to you about a little something.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2006, 08:46 AM~4708529
> *Yes I can.  :biggrin:  And dont start clownin either.  Hey call me when you get a sec....got to talk to you about a little something.
> *


Okay!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2006, 10:08 PM~4706242
> * They're off my camcorder... back when it worked...
> hey roll'n... i got a couple you can borrow? let me know...
> *


Thanks!! Hey Pm me your number!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN ON THE 4th PAGE .....HA-HA-HA


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 11 2005, 09:43 AM~4382892
> *[attachmentid=381952] Info/Order (623)-298-8818*
> [/b]


I'm sure this has been posted but I'm not about to read all 15 pages.But I saw this video for the first time this weekend and what a joke lol You would almost belive that TRUUCHA & him rode in the same car to the same event lol

THIS VIDEO = :thumbsdown:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b]</span>
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
i'm so excited for you 2!!! WHAT A GREAT ADDITION TO THE ALREADY FABULOUS ROLL apostrophe N video crew!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PELIGROSO_@Jan 30 2006, 09:41 AM~4734029
> *I'm sure this has been posted but I'm not about to read all 15 pages.But I saw this video for the first time this weekend and what a joke lol You would almost belive that TRUUCHA & him rode in the same car to the same event lol
> 
> THIS VIDEO = :thumbsdown:
> *


OUCH! there are only so many hops that can be attended. :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PELIGROSO_@Jan 30 2006, 10:41 AM~4734029
> *I'm sure this has been posted but I'm not about to read all 15 pages.But I saw this video for the first time this weekend and what a joke lol You would almost belive that TRUUCHA & him rode in the same car to the same event lol
> 
> THIS VIDEO = :thumbsdown:
> *


Can't pleaze them all............


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PELIGROSO_@Jan 30 2006, 10:41 AM~4734029
> *I'm sure this has been posted but I'm not about to read all 15 pages.But I saw this video for the first time this weekend and what a joke lol You would almost belive that TRUUCHA & him rode in the same car to the same event lol
> 
> THIS VIDEO = :thumbsdown:
> *


Hey Guy!! :thumbsup: Thanks for your Input! :biggrin: Roll'n Lowrider Video!!! :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 31 2006, 07:39 AM~4741420
> *Hey Guy!! :thumbsup: Thanks for your Input!  :biggrin:  Roll'n Lowrider Video!!!  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ass kisser :thumbsup: hum, I really hope you were shooting an ironical reply 


j/k


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2006, 01:38 PM~4734818
> *Can't pleaze them all............
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL PROBLEM


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Roll'n, I guess your video's would be much better if they included violence and ignorant remarks to people that are unneccessary. Stuff like that is so important to lowriding and hopping..............







NOT!!!

Here's the difference....you dont need to fill in time on your videos with that bull shit. Maybe others do. Keep doin your thing!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2006, 12:38 PM~4734818
> *Can't pleaze them all............
> *


AZMOBN, I think you posted this on the wrong site. Go to www.ihaveissues.com.
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 31 2006, 10:35 AM~4741997
> *AZMOBN, I think you posted this on the wrong site.  Go to www.ihaveissues.com.
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 31 2006, 10:35 AM~4741997
> *AZMOBN, I think you posted this on the wrong site.  Go to www.ihaveissues.com.
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

www.sureyournotahomosexual.com


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 31 2006, 01:21 PM~4743022
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> www.sureyournotahomosexual.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 31 2006, 01:21 PM~4743022
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> www.sureyournotahomosexual.com
> *


Easy to talk smack when someone is sick huh :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2006, 03:49 PM~4744057
> *Easy to talk smack when someone is sick huh :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'm pretty sure that they would still talk smack about you even if you weren't sick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 31 2006, 04:37 PM~4744409
> *i'm pretty sure that they would still talk smack about you even if you weren't sick :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2006, 04:49 PM~4744057
> *Easy to talk smack when someone is sick huh :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SUCK IT UP THERE ONLY PLAYING....OH! WAIT THATS WHAT YOU DID
HUH.................................THROAT YOGURT





JOTO ...WERES MY FUKN PICS?????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 31 2006, 04:37 PM~4744409
> *i'm pretty sure that they would still talk smack about you even if you weren't sick :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



us? would we do that???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2006, 10:00 AM~4750386
> *THROAT YOGURT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DID YOU PEEPS SEE THEY HAD A HOUSE CALL IN CALI YESTERDAY...............
AND TRUUCHA PUT PICS THE SAME FUKN DAY.........................................
_DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

mines better.... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 1 2006, 04:12 PM~4752439
> *mines better....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



MINES IS BIGGER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_OH MY BAD WRONG TOPIC!_
[attachmentid=444937]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2006, 03:29 PM~4752534
> *MINES IS BIGGER
> *



whoa!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: saw a sneak peak at vol. 3 last night. damn good job. getting better each dvd. ordered 2. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

do you have a web site homie ????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I AM ALSO SELLING THE ROLL'N VIDEOS FOR $5 BUCKS IF NE1 IS INTRESTED COPIED DROM ORIGINAL DVD PM ME AND ILL EVEN SHIP EM OUT $10 W/COVER


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

i'll take a few of the new realease tambien :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=483671]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ROLL'N VOL.4 EXCLUSIVE...JAMAL'S GREEN HOPPER COMING OUT :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=497634]
JUST PLAYIN BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------

